# Totalled my new Routan!



## mekramer001 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan!*

From the Motor Trend press release,
"With VW's claims of a more Teutonic driving experience than the Town & Country at a comparable price, the Routan could enjoy reasonable success in the VW showrooms. Just don't be shocked by your dealer's dirty looks if you ask for Swivel 'N Go seating."
Just in case VW hasn't insulted their faithful enough, the rear facing seats and table arrangement which made VW vans unique is only available on the Chrysler.
Attention VW product planners: Please line up and bend over- The real Teutonic DRIVING experience is about to begin!
The Routan immediately appealed to me (after downing several Jagermeister's). Knowing I had to be to be the first yuppie on the block to display my wealth (they lease to anybody) and knowledge of fine German engineering (license frame reads "My other car is a Porsche"), this happened as I left the dealership.








In this photo (taken by a radar cam) you can see my head coming off.








It was a hit and run. If you should see an undamaged white Eurovan with red paint marks on the front end, call the police immediately.



_Modified by mekramer001 at 11:04 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

tee heee heee


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (zuma)*

My Uncle did the same thing to his 1988 Routan








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omXlZfeAVXE


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (McVanagon)*

what a tool. if vw made there own van to compete here it would be much more expensive and fail miserably. and also you didnt even post the right generation chrysler van in your stupid post.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan! (mekramer001)*

Not even funny. And you could have at least posted the current generation vans.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan! (2000JettaGLXVR6)*

I was hoping that the bashing would stay over in TCL....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (Jettavr666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettavr666* »_what a tool. if vw made there own van to compete here it would be much more expensive and fail miserably. and also you didnt even post the right generation chrysler van in your stupid post.










_Quote, originally posted by *2000JettaGLXVR6* »_Not even funny. And you could have at least posted the current generation vans.

Relax, you two. 
If this is this a hint of what to expect from the Routan demographic, I'll show myself out...


----------



## PSU Blue 1.8T (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (McVanagon)*

I think the problem is the Non-Routan Demographic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan! (mekramer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mekramer001* »_Just in case VW hasn't insulted their faithful enough, the rear facing seats and table arrangement which made VW vans unique is only available on the Chrysler.

Chrysler would not let VW use Swivel 'n Go in the van, which VW wasn't aware of until fairly late in the planning process.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Chrysler would not let VW use Swivel 'n Go in the van, which VW wasn't aware of until fairly late in the planning process.

The tables have been turned, so to speak!


----------



## dogboner2001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Chrysler would not let VW use Swivel 'n Go in the van, which VW wasn't aware of until fairly late in the planning process.

"...which VW wasn't aware of..." 








You're kidding, right? What, nobody from VW Design Division ever looked over a real live Town & Country before putting "pen to paper", as it were?








If true, it's a sorry commentary on the state of the company's R & D staff...


----------



## shanghai'd (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Chrysler would not let VW use Swivel 'n Go in the van, which VW wasn't aware of until fairly late in the planning process.

It's fitting, considering Chrysler invented the minivan, dual rear doors and the swivel and go seating concept. I may wait for v2 on this, but I am in your demographic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan! (dogboner2001)*

VW planned to incorporate Swivel 'n Go, but Chrysler wouldn't allow it.


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_VW planned to incorporate Swivel 'n Go, but Chrysler wouldn't allow it. 

Of course not. This was a collaboration, and it's pretty much all Chrysler. Interior stuff was the only thing VW could bring to the table, and naturally, Chrysler snatched up a good thing when they saw it. It's only fair, they did all of the R&D on the rest of the van.
Swivel 'n Go is a joke anyway. The interior is way too small to make use of it except for kids and midgets.
Az


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan! ([email protected])*

I'd like to know how the test results of the Swivel'n Go with table. I recall there were no testing standards for a passenger vehicle with rear-facing seats.
I don't use the table while driving my Eurovan MV. It's used only while parked.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Totalled my VW dealer's new Routan! (alvint_vw)*

i have limited knowledge of domestic vehicles and minivans, but by my logic, if you really wanted this "swivel and go" it should be fairly easily retrofitted considering how close these vehicles. maybe not, though.


----------

